# What or Who Intrigues You?



## Nacian (Oct 5, 2011)

Spy equipments always have been the center of my intrigue.
I am not a James Bond fan but find spying extroadinarly fascinating.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 5, 2011)

I,m intrigued by many many things but people are the main thing that intrigues me, people and their lives their actions and reactions to all kind of situations. 

The good the bad the bloomin awful and of course the indomitable spirit of people like Ghandi , Martin Luther king who in the face of adversity kept their dignity and pride to show folk just how this world should really be.

No matter how old i get no matter how many stories i read or hear about the human race never ceases to amaze and beguile me.

Thats why Doctor who thinks we are pretty cool to  

Sorry you found me in one of my silly moods again, i should have said East Enders intrigues me and left it at that !!!


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 5, 2011)

Politics and military in science fiction. That's why I tend to shift my focus away from the Force in Star Wars. Plus, I see all Force users in specific manner that was explored in the game "Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords." Other sci-fis like that that I get into are Halo, Aliens vs. Predator, Warhammer 40,000, Star Trek, and Mass Effect.

Tolkien-esque high fantasy. Even though most of them fill in the clichés set up by the man himself, there are a few that break a few of these clichés. Examples include WarCraft, Warhammer Fantasy, Dragon Age, and The Inheritance Cycle.


----------



## garza (Oct 5, 2011)

Literal minded people always intrigue me. What makes them that way?

Here is a recent example. A fellow came down from the U.S. at the beginning of September, rented an apartment next to where I live in the village, and was here for a month talking big about buying property, building a house, and starting up a business. 

Two or three of these birds land in Belize every week. They get plucked early on, leaving their feathers to scatter in the wind. They realise they can't trade beads for prime land, and head back north. You often see one standing in front of the Immigration counter at the airport, begging  passers-by for help to pay the 35 U.S. dollar departure tax so they can  leave the country. A few who miss their flight because they can't pay the tax extend their stay an extra few days, sleeping on benches and begging the U.S. Embassy for airfare home.

Anyroad, Mister Big Spender came over the day before he was to leave and asked if I had some butter he could borrow. He was down to his last few dollars by that time and had a box of macaroni and cheese he'd bought from the village shop to have for dinner, but he had no butter, and the directions said to use a quarter cup of butter or margarine. I use very little butter and happened not to have any at the time, and I never use margarine, having done the research needed some years ago to write articles about it for a couple of health food slicks. I told him I had several kinds of vegetable oil, including olive oil, coconut oil, cohune oil, and corn oil. He could have his pick. He explained to me that the directions say use butter or margerine and thus nothing else would work. 

'You don't have to use butter', I said.
'Yes you do', he said, with a little stamp of his foot. 'The directions say butter or margarine, so you can't use anything else.'
'Nonsense. Any kind of oil works just as well. The taste is a bit different depending on what sort of oil you use.'

He may or may not have had anything to eat that night, but Monday morning as he was getting packed to go back north he gave me the box of macaroni and cheese. 

It's true the experts who designed the macaroni and cheese dinner intended for the magic yellow powder to mix with milk and butter to make the ideal cheese sauce. Little in life is ideal, and if one is hungry a substitute makes very little difference. But to the literal minded person it must be butter or margarine, or nothing. For them the expression 'think outside the box' is meaningless, even when the box is only a macaroni and cheese dinner.

And if you are wondering, I used coconut oil with his box of macaroni and cheese. Tasted great.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm intrigued by people.  I want to know why people do the things they do.  I love it when I learn something about someone that explains the personality they have now.  I'm interested in what makes people happy, what makes them angry, why some people hold grudges and why others don't.  If someone is shy, what made them that way? If they're excitable, where did that come from? What happened to the people who have difficulty forming relationships?

These things all intrigue me because I don't even know everything about myself.  Every so often, I'll make a connection between my current life and events in my past, and it'll be like a light bulb coming on.  I love that feeling, and I love it even more when I make the same connections with other people.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm intreged by the Muslim family next door. We hear a lot of what goes on in their house but there is a 12ft brick wall seperating the gardens so we don't really get chance to talk much because people here tend to spend time in their gardens rather than at the front of their houses.

I didn't grow up knowing many Islamic people so the chanting always intrigues me. Also, when the elder memebers of the family play games with the little ones and even the odd wife/husband row. I don't have a family and would like one one day and when I do have one, I hope we're a bit like them but with a music hour instead of chanting.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 5, 2011)

Smart and artistic people always intrigue me.


----------



## Jaé D. (Oct 5, 2011)

I am intrigued by our existence and the existence of anything, really.  Why are we here?  What is the purpose of any of this?  Is there some ultimate goal of our creator that will be met thousands of years from now?   How your property on earth is just lent to you.  Someone else called it their own 200 years ago, and someone else will call it their own 200 years from now.

The human body, or any living body, really and how their is a predictable pattern of change (not just physical, but mental and psychological).  The instincts that all living things have.  Amazing.  I watch how my cats must use a litter box, and my dogs don't even consider it.    

This is some fascinating stuff, and I often sit in awe of it all.
Jaé D.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie - sex intrigues me too.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 6, 2011)

Dream, tell us something we hadn't figured out for ourselves about two days after you joined. ;-)


----------



## Nacian (Oct 6, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> I,m intrigued by many many things but people are the main thing that intrigues me, people and their lives their actions and reactions to all kind of situations.
> 
> The good the bad the bloomin awful and of course the indomitable spirit of people like Ghandi , Martin Luther king who in the face of adversity kept their dignity and pride to show folk just how this world should really be.
> 
> ...




That sounds cool Bluesman..


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 6, 2011)

Gamer_2k4 said:


> I'm intrigued by people.  I want to know why people do the things they do.  I love it when I learn something about someone that explains the personality they have now.  I'm interested in what makes people happy, what makes them angry, why some people hold grudges and why others don't.  If someone is shy, what made them that way? If they're excitable, where did that come from? What happened to the people who have difficulty forming relationships?
> 
> These things all intrigue me because I don't even know everything about myself.  Every so often, I'll make a connection between my current life and events in my past, and it'll be like a light bulb coming on.  I love that feeling, and I love it even more when I make the same connections with other people.



Getting to know the person in your head is very intrigueing , i find the person in your head is also the difficult person to have to deal with !


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 6, 2011)

Jaé D. said:


> I am intrigued by our existence and the existence of anything, really.  Why are we here?  What is the purpose of any of this?  Is there some ultimate goal of our creator that will be met thousands of years from now?   How your property on earth is just lent to you.  Someone else called it their own 200 years ago, and someone else will call it their own 200 years from now.
> 
> The human body, or any living body, really and how their is a predictable pattern of change (not just physical, but mental and psychological).  The instincts that all living things have.  Amazing.  I watch how my cats must use a litter box, and my dogs don't even consider it.
> 
> ...




The reason you are here is simple and can be found the lyric of a very old song called "Nature boy". The song has been covered by many artists including Nat King Cole and George Benson. The lyric is simple
                                               "The greatest thing you will ever learn is just to love and be loved in return"


----------



## Nacian (Oct 6, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> Tell us something we hadn't figured out for ourselves about two days after you joined. ;-)



Hi OX...I have read this quite few times now and I am still not understanding what you mean...haha:???:


----------



## yahweh (Oct 6, 2011)

Songwriting fascinates me. I've read and listened a lot about the way U2 work - jamming in the studio, Bono singing different melodies, sometimes different lyrics to the same melody, until something clicks. I would love to watch them make an album. When you hear songs that are just so amazingly crafted, like Nights On Broadway, Alone, You Win Again, The Only Love - all BeeGees songs - it just makes me wonder how they do it.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Hi OX...I have read this quite few times now and I am still not understanding what you mean...haha:???:


It refers to the writer of Post #9


----------



## Cat Laurelle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lady Ga Ga and how she was raised, and the character Samantha from Sex and the City. What kind of back-story would create a "Samantha?"


----------

